# Moore Brothers Bottling Co. / St. Louis, Missouri



## bottle-bud (Feb 19, 2019)

Moore Brothers Bottling Company 
1711 N. Spring Avenue
3706 Cote Brilliante
St. Louis, Missouri


                Before Floyd and Paul Moore became the Moore Brothers Bottling Company, I believe they had owned and operated Hy-Rock Beverage Co. The first time I see Hy-Rock mentioned in newspapers is in January of 1933 and the business is located at 2812 Accomac in St. Louis.  Well at first, I presumed that Hy-Rock was part of the American Soda Water Co. who was located at the same address. I dig a little deeper and find that American had moved to Ann Ave. in 1929, so I assume that Floyd and Paul used this location for Hy-Rock Beverage Co.





1935. The next ad links the Moore Brothers to Hy-Rock but the operation has moved to 4141 Minnesota. If this ad did not say “Merry Xmas from Moore Bros.” I may not have been able to link them together.



1936. Hy-Rock Beverage Company has moved again, this time going to 3301 S. Broadway.



Now for some bottles. The first bottle is a 7-ounce Hy-Rock dated 1936.  Next is a 7-ounce Kist,dated 1937 which has Hy-Rock on the bottom of the bottle. Finally, a seltzer that shows both names. Kist was a franchise soda from the Citrus Products Company of Chicago, Illinois. Not sure if Hy-Rock was franchised from somewhere or another. Any help with that would be appreciated.

   



1937. Well, I guess its time to move again and this being the final time. The address of 1711 N. Spring and 3706 Cote Brilliante are for the same building. I googled the addresses and find the building is on the corner of Spring and Cote Brilliante. Why the address changed in directories is anyone’s guess. This ad shows the linkage.



1939. Now known as the Moore Brothers Bottling Company and settled in at a new location Moore is bottling Tom Collins Jr.  This is a soda franchised by Tom Collins Jr. Co. of Cincinnati, Ohio. I do not have a Tom Collins Jr. in my collection but I do have two 12-ounce paper label sodas. Mentioned as being from the Collins Division / Moore Brothers Bottling Co. I am assuming this was from the Tom Collins Jr. Co. Here is an early ad and two bottles dating to around the late 1930’s?? These bottles were full when I got them so I have the original caps. Full bottles have no extra value to me so I usually dump the contents before Idisplay them.


 


These bottles have a shoulder or neck label stating “For 24 crowns (or 3 crowns and 6c) of Laff (the Perfect Cola), Sun Bottle (The BetterOrange), or Collins Root Beer, you will receive any piece of this Hollywood Silver Set.”  I would like to add the Collins Root Beer bottle to my collection but she may be hard to come by.


Now for some Moore bottles. First, we have 7-ounce, 1943 art deco version. I am showing the Hy-Rock and the Moore side by side. Notice it is identical to the Hy-Rock only the name is different and of course a later date of manufacture of the bottle. 



Next, we have a 1948, 7-ounce and a 1946, 24-ounce green glass bottles. The 7-ounce, two 10-ounce and quart clear glass bottles all date to the mid to late 1940’s.
 


​
At some point in time The Moore Brothers opened a second bottling facility in East St. Louis, Illinois. I am not certain of the timeline or the exact location. The earlier bottles I have, only mention St. Louis, Mo. on them and the later versions list both cities.


----------



## bottle-bud (Feb 19, 2019)

*Moore Brothers bottle Lucky Club*

We’ll back up a little to 1943 and Moore Brothers are bottling Lucky Club. Lucky Club was franchised from the Lucky Club Co. of St. Louis, Missouri.  I have several more Lucky Clubs in my collection, but the one pictured is the only one I have that has Moore Brothers on it. 

 

 


Now 1947 and Moore Brothers are bottling Joe Louis Beverages. This soda was franchised by The All-American Drinks Corp. of NewYork City, New York. I have two versions to share, a 7-ounce 1947, Joe Louis Punch and a 10-ounce 1948 Joe Louis Beverages. Looks like the Moore Brothers also bottled under the name of All-American Bottling Co.  Of course, I think we all know about Joe Louis as being a great boxer in his day.



 

1950 and Mission Beverages is being bottled by the Moore Brothers. Mission being franchised by the Mission Dry Corporation of New Haven, Connecticut. I have three versions all dating to mid-1950’s. The Moore Brothers once again are bottling under another name this time the Mission Orange Bottling Co.

 

 



The Moore’s also had their own brand of lemon soda and I have three different sizes all with the same style of labeling.  A 1951 seven ounce, a 1946 ten ounce and a 1953 quart.


----------



## bottle-bud (Feb 19, 2019)

*Moore Brothers / Part Three*

1956 and Sun-drop is being bottled by the Moore Brothers. Sun-drop was franchised by The Sun-drop Sales Corp. of St. Louis, Missouri. I have a lot of Sun-drops in my collection but not any Sun-drops that say bottled by Moore Brothers, only a copy of a 1956 ad.   

 


Now we are into the 1960’s and I have a document and two soda crates that say that Big Chief was bottled by the Moore Brothers in St.Louis. I have been on the lookout for a Big Chief from St. Louis for ages and yet to even see one. I believe Big Chief was a Coca Cola product. Please correct if I am wrong.
The bottom wooden crate looks as though someone stenciled over an existing soda crate? The top cardboard crate I found in good condition,but a flooded basement years ago did some water damage. 



Next, a clipping from an old 1953 newspaper showing a girl/woman picketing the pickers. I say girl in the fact that she still refers to her father as Daddy and as a woman who is not afraid to stand up against the AFL teamster union picketers. A great photo, I love it. Notice the sheepish grins all three picketers have, and in the window, I am sure a nervous father looks through the window. 




Finally, the building as it stands today.


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 19, 2019)

Another good job of research and really nice collection of bottles.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 19, 2019)

Very nice bottle-bud! I really like the art deco Kist bottle.


----------



## bottle-bud (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks shotdwn and iggyworf for the nice comments.  The Kist is one of my favorites also.


----------



## Moore family (Jan 10, 2021)

My husband’s family owned Moore Brothers Bottling.  Enjoyed reading and looking at pictures.  The woman holding the sandwich board sign is his mother.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jan 11, 2021)

Moore family said:


> My husband’s family owned Moore Brothers Bottling.  Enjoyed reading and looking at pictures.  The woman holding the sandwich board sign is his mother.


Cool! I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------

